# Games for middle schoolers



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I am having my Daughters annual Halloween party and the kids are getting a little old for mummy wrap etc... Are there any murder mystery type games for kids?


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

A game that my daughter and her friends really enjoyed last year was the balloon pop game. That's what they call it. Divide them into 2 teams and line them up. The first person in line must blow up a ballon and tie it. Run to a chair and 'pop' it by sitting on it. Then the next person in line can go. First team done wins. It was funny just watching them trying to pop the ballons.


----------



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

djchrisb said:


> I am having my Daughters annual Halloween party and the kids are getting a little old for mummy wrap etc... Are there any murder mystery type games for kids?


At the start of the party let everyone know there will be a big prize at the end of the night and you will be keeping score of all games . Ask loudly who like's ipods watch everyone go nut s . buy a cheap ipod holder or something similar . Everyone will be thinking there going to win an ipod and will play hard at all games .

At the end of the night once again yell out who likes ipods build it up , there great things ipods etc etc and then hit them with well you guessed it this years grand prize of a ipod holder valued at $2 and it goes to ?

Can one ever be to old for mummy wrap ? change it up a bit , black the room out totaly now and then , get the crappy paper so it rips , there s tons of variations on the theme that keep it fresh .

After mummy wrap come out with ballons filled with coins and the odd $note have a pin on a stick and the ballons bunched up make everone scream or bark etc to burst the ballons . Let em know there full of real money ,start walking around bursting the ballons with your pin and watch everyone dive into all the mummy wrap leftoevers trying to find the cash . It works everytime , people love money :googly:

Maybe try so skill games like toss the body part thru a target , make the parts like feet from old socks , gloves etc . You can do variations on this too .

Another Key to keeping older peole involved is you need a good MC that keeps talking , dropping jokes , egg on those that are nt playing to put off the person whos shot it is etc . And have prizes prizes galore , everyone loves free stuff . Funny dud prizes are good like a carrot . etc , a few cash prizes too , a dip type setup after each game , let them grab there prize and everyone will get involved wondering what the winner is going to get . Again everone loves money and will also laugh at the dud prizes . Announce the prize out loudly keep the fun factor going .

just a few ideas hope you can use


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

How about a watered-down version of a haunted scavenger hunt.


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

I did a haunted scavenger hunt for my daughter on her 13th Bday party. We had it on Friday the 13th, all the things they had to get were in riddles, or were challenges. Give each team a digital camera to take pics with. You'll be sorry if you don't have pictures of "Get someone to give you a roll of toilet paper AND let you mummy wrap them with it". If you let each team describe what they've done. You might be able to stretch this out.
I thought my riddles might have been too hard, but they were done in a second!!! Children are smarter then we give them credit for. I kept it to 13 for the theme. They were done very quickly. I'd suggest 20. Maybe 15 riddles and 5 challenges. (Funny side bar here. One challenge was: Which ever team sneaks up on the other and scares them first gets 15 points. I saw the other team, and grabbed mine. We were sneaking through my yard to get to them. Well, they were hiding behind some bushes waiting for us. They jumped out, OMG I screamed so loud I hurt my throught!!! hehe)
Make absolutely sure you have an adult with each group of kids, some knuckle head called the police on the kids. I stayed with them the whole time. I can tell you I HAVE NO IDEA why they were called. All I can think of is that someone saw them all in costumes walking up to a door and thought they were bothering people for candy early. This was before the sneaking, and me yelling thing, so it wasn't that. The cop was rather annoyed at the person who wasted his time, but had I not been with them, there could have been trouble. 

As far as the fake Ipod thing. I'd suggest not doing that. I have high school daughters and a middle school daughter. You get a few immature kids there and they could do a lot of damage by bashing the party after. They might not see the humor in that. You wouldn't want your child to have to go through that.


----------

